# MP Drivers - An Error occurred while files were being copied 0001 0002



## renstutam (Aug 19, 2014)

Afternoon,Hope anyone can assist.Okay here is a quick recap:They did a system recovery on the laptop before that the printer was working 100% after the recovery the printer did not want to work at all.We have spoken to 5 different consultans from Canon. They say it is windows problem.It does not install from canon links or CD what we have for the printer.Canon Pixma MG2140Here is the message it keeps repeating:MP DriversAn Error occurred while files were being copied 0001 0002


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

Welcome to TSG renstutam, hope you find some help and provide others with some help!

The Operating System on the laptop is very important to understanding what the issue might be. Please post that information. Thats why the button is there, first thing recommended when you start a new post on this site.


----------



## renstutam (Aug 19, 2014)

Windows 8 single language


----------



## CodeLexicon (Oct 15, 2013)

Have you exhausted all google links on the subject?

https://www.google.com/search?btnG=1&pws=0&q=error+occurred+while+files+being+copied+0001&gws_rd=ssl

I wonder if it is this particular issue

http://social.technet.microsoft.com...1-9df6-46bf-900a-6b8d2cf41a74/usbscansys-file

I assume you are trying to load this?

http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Cons...oad&softwaredetailid=tcm:14-875777&os=Windows


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

If your running the 64 bit OS (I've asked this question and got 1/2 of the answer) then in CodeLexicons second link...



> Normally, the USBscan.SYS file can be found in C:\Windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sti.inf_727905e0, you can copy the file to C:\Windows\Drivers and C:\Windows\Inf, then restart the computer to test the issue again.


The cannon install needs to find USBscan.SYS ... worth a shot.


----------



## renstutam (Aug 19, 2014)

Draceplace: Thank you 
sorry please find the specs as below I do not know where to add it. New on site and have been struggling
OS Windows * Single Language 64 - Bit

Will try link as above


----------



## renstutam (Aug 19, 2014)

tried locating the driver in the windows folder as explained above there is no such file can you advise please?


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

Lets back up a little bit and verify the OS is intact after the recovery. There is a windows utility called SFC (System File Checker) built in windows. Instruction to run this click here for instructions or open a cmd window as and admin and type sfc /scannow. After running this and if does repairs (you may need the orginal installation cd/dvd) you can try to install the printer again.


----------



## renstutam (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks draceplace the problem is we bought this on our contract with windows 8 on the laptop have the serial number registered and alll but we never received a cd.


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

Yeah, thats (no cd) an issue, heard they are going to quit making the media installs someday. 

Run SFC and see if can run without needing the media. Else you need to get with 'contract' and ask them to re image the machine or provide a CD or tell you how to get one. Since Cannon was saying 'window issue' you should attack that first.


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

Are you using AVAST antivirus? I found a post where they were havng similar Cannon issue and uninstalling Avast and installing the printer, reinstalling Avast solved the issue.


----------



## renstutam (Aug 19, 2014)

antivirus on here is AVG. still trying to see if i can do the self scan on windows without a cd.


----------

